# [semi-OT] CoolStreaming... e per Linux?

## luca82

Ciao a tutti,

oggi ho provato www.coolstreaming.it per guardare il GP di formula 1 e volevo sapere se esiste qualcosa di simile in linux, chiaramente open source.

Grazie in anticipo

----------

## Cagnulein

io lo usavo con wine  :Smile: 

----------

## Truzzone

Da quello che ho capito quel programma è un browser di vari streaming da tutto il mondo, se è vero allora puoi utilizzare Mplayer per visionare lo streaming, la parte difficile può essere la ricerca del link allo streaming  :Confused: 

Ciao by Truzzone  :Smile: 

----------

## Tiro

com'è la qualità audio-video?

----------

## Truzzone

Io utilizzavo World Online TV, ha molti più canali e anche radio.

 *Tiro wrote:*   

> com'è la qualità audio-video?

 

Alcune emittenti arrivano fino a 500k  :Shocked: 

Ciao by Truzzone  :Smile: 

----------

## luca82

 *Tiro wrote:*   

> com'è la qualità audio-video?

 

A me è sembrata buona o perlomeno accettabile. Bisogna considerare che molto dipende dal canale che vuoi vedere... ad esempio se guardi un canale con un bitrate di 100KB l'immagine sarà più fluida rispetto a uno che va a 700KB, a discapito ovviamente della qualità.

----------

## luca82

 *Truzzone wrote:*   

> Da quello che ho capito quel programma è un browser di vari streaming da tutto il mondo, se è vero allora puoi utilizzare Mplayer per visionare lo streaming, la parte difficile può essere la ricerca del link allo streaming 
> 
> Ciao by Truzzone 

 

Non credo che si tratti di un semplice browser, quanto piuttosto di un programma p2p. Infatti, le immagini che ricevi le condividi con gli altri utenti che usano coolstreaming... ho letto tra le altre cose che più utenti lo utilizzano e migliori saranno i risultati di ricezione, il che sarebbe un controsenso perchè se tutti gli utenti scaricassero da un server mms o simile la banda tenderebbe ad esaurirsi.

----------

## n3m0

 *luca82 wrote:*   

> ho letto tra le altre cose che più utenti lo utilizzano e migliori saranno i risultati di ricezione, il che sarebbe un controsenso perchè se tutti gli utenti scaricassero da un server mms o simile la banda tenderebbe ad esaurirsi.

 

Sarebbe un controsenso se non fosse un p2p...

----------

## Truzzone

 *luca82 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non credo che si tratti di un semplice browser, quanto piuttosto di un programma p2p. Infatti, le immagini che ricevi le condividi con gli altri utenti che usano coolstreaming... ho letto tra le altre cose che più utenti lo utilizzano e migliori saranno i risultati di ricezione, il che sarebbe un controsenso perchè se tutti gli utenti scaricassero da un server mms o simile la banda tenderebbe ad esaurirsi.

 

Allora devi capire che protocollo utilizza  :Confused: 

----------

## mambro

 *Cagnulein wrote:*   

> io lo usavo con wine 

 

A me con wine nn funziona.. va in modalità debug e impazzisce..

----------

## luca82

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

>  *luca82 wrote:*   ho letto tra le altre cose che più utenti lo utilizzano e migliori saranno i risultati di ricezione, il che sarebbe un controsenso perchè se tutti gli utenti scaricassero da un server mms o simile la banda tenderebbe ad esaurirsi. 
> 
> Sarebbe un controsenso se non fosse un p2p...

 

Appunto... forse mi sono spiegato male, ma se non fosse un p2p ossia un server mms la banda di tale server tenderebbe ad esaurirsi con molti utenti collegati.

----------

## luca82

 *Truzzone wrote:*   

>  *luca82 wrote:*   
> 
> Non credo che si tratti di un semplice browser, quanto piuttosto di un programma p2p. Infatti, le immagini che ricevi le condividi con gli altri utenti che usano coolstreaming... ho letto tra le altre cose che più utenti lo utilizzano e migliori saranno i risultati di ricezione, il che sarebbe un controsenso perchè se tutti gli utenti scaricassero da un server mms o simile la banda tenderebbe ad esaurirsi. 
> 
> Allora devi capire che protocollo utilizza 

 

Dalle FAQ del forum di coolstreaming:

```
Il software si basa un dato di fatto forse poco conosciuto: le partite italiane sono trasmesse in diretta anche all'estero, soprattutto nell'Estremo Oriente, ma anche in America. Per vederle gratis, basterebbe poter ricevere quei canali che hanno acquistato i diritti. Ma come farlo? Attraverso Internet, ovviamente. Numerose tv, infatti, trasmettono via web, in streaming (ovvero con un flusso di dati audiovideo).

Purtroppo se anche soltanto poche centinaia di persone si collegano al server della tv in questione, questo collassa sotto il peso delle richieste. Ed è qui che interviene Coolstreaming. Il programma, infatti, sfrutta il concetto del P2p per condividere tra gli utenti il flusso di dati. Ogni navigante, riceve sul suo computer il video e l'audio, e allo stesso tempo, ne rimanda una parte ad altri utenti. Il funzionamento è simile a quello di Bittorent, un altro software P2p che in pochi mesi è diventato l'incubo di Hollywood visto che consente la condivisione illegale degli ultimi successi cinematografici.
```

----------

## Truzzone

 *luca82 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dalle FAQ del forum di coolstreaming:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ok, ma non si sà che protocollo utilizza e come... non ci sono neanche i sorgenti... :Rolling Eyes: 

L'alternativa resta emularlo  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ataraxic

Prendendo spunto da questo thread mi sono un po' informato e penso che il futoro sia proprio coolstreamin!!  :Smile:  http://www.corriere.it/Primo_Piano/Scienze_e_Tecnologie/2005/03_Marzo/23/coolstreaming.shtml

Come giustamente segnalato da Truzzone le specifiche del protocollo restano un mistero  :Evil or Very Mad:  , per cui un porting su linux nel breve termine lo vedo poco probabile.

Più probabile invece è il fatto di poterlo emulare con wine; a questo proposito, c'e' qualcuno che possa affermare il corretto funzionamento di coolstreaming con wine??

----------

## JacoMozzi

Da me s'installa con l'ausilio del buon Wine ma poi quando tento di farlo partire muore con una finestra che dice:

```

See the logfile 'C:\Programmi\Coolstreaming\cool.exe.log' for details

```

Ovviamente il file di log riporta cose incomprensibili alla mia mente  :Confused: 

Eccolo:

```

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "cool.py", line 1, in ?

  File "ui.pyc", line 14, in ?

  File "cool_m.pyc", line 10, in ?

  File "cool_m1.pyc", line 112, in ?

socket.gaierror: (7, 'getaddrinfo failed')

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "cool.py", line 1, in ?

  File "ui.pyc", line 14, in ?

  File "cool_m.pyc", line 10, in ?

  File "cool_m1.pyc", line 112, in ?

socket.gaierror: (7, 'getaddrinfo failed')

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "cool.py", line 1, in ?

  File "ui.pyc", line 14, in ?

  File "cool_m.pyc", line 10, in ?

  File "cool_m1.pyc", line 112, in ?

socket.gaierror: (7, 'getaddrinfo failed')

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "cool.py", line 1, in ?

  File "ui.pyc", line 14, in ?

  File "cool_m.pyc", line 10, in ?

  File "cool_m1.pyc", line 112, in ?

socket.gaierror: (7, 'getaddrinfo failed')

```

A qualcuno di voi succede la stessa cosa?

Grazie mille 

Ciao

Jaco

----------

## PboY

a me con cedega va .. solo che non vedo i bottoni .. ma riesco ugualmente a fargli fare buffer etc.. l'unica cosa è che non riesco a mettergli il player ... ho provato winamp ma con cedega non mi va .. con wine si ... mentre coolstreamer con wine nn va ma con cedega si :° sto impazzendo ..

----------

## JacoMozzi

Purtroppo non ti so aiutare  :Wink: 

Ho cmq capito, dal forum del sito di Coolstreaming che gli sviluppatori non sembrano molto amici del nostro caro Pinguino.

http://coolstreaming.org/phpbb2/viewtopic.php?t=3

 :Rolling Eyes: 

Ciao

Jaco

----------

## lavish

 *JacoMozzi wrote:*   

> Ho cmq capito, dal forum del sito di Coolstreaming che gli sviluppatori non sembrano molto amici del nostro caro Pinguino.
> 
> http://coolstreaming.org/phpbb2/viewtopic.php?t=3
> 
> 

 

http://coolstreaming.org/phpbb2/viewtopic.php?t=30  :Shocked:   => cos`è questo? o_0

----------

## hardskinone

Sbaglio o questo fa la stessa cosa?

----------

## lavish

 *hardskinone wrote:*   

> Sbaglio o questo fa la stessa cosa?

 

```

*  media-sound/peercast

      Latest version available: 0.1211

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 194 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.peercast.org

      Description: A client and server for Peercast P2P-radio network

      License:     freedist

```

è anche in portage  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lavish

CHE FIGATA FUNZIONA BENISSIMO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

per farlo andare basta dare un:

```

# /etc/init.d/peercast start

```

e poi dal browser:

```

http://localhost:7144/

```

----------

## gutter

/me si precipita a provarlo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ataraxic

Ma non è più orientato verso le radio??!

Supporta qualche canale di streaming video??!

----------

## lavish

 *ataraxic wrote:*   

> Ma non è più orientato verso le radio??!
> 
> Supporta qualche canale di streaming video??!

 

Sì certo! Cambia il tipo di media nelle yellow pages e prova qualche video...

----------

## PboY

ehm scusate l'ignoranza .. ma io vado sulle yello pages e faccio play ... per i video mi apre il plguin di mplayer che mi dice scaricando da ...per ore e ore .. per le radio mi chiede dove salvare il file pls ... che dovrei fare ?  :Neutral: 

----------

## hardskinone

x PboY: al posto che su "Play" prova a cliccare sul formato di file (wmv, ogg, etc).

----------

## PboY

 *hardskinone wrote:*   

> x PboY: al posto che su "Play" prova a cliccare sul formato di file (wmv, ogg, etc).

 

ho risolto cliccando su play e salvando il *.pls per poi eseguirlo con xmms .

----------

## cirpo

Lo so , lo so, sono un po' off-topic, ma amo questa distro e googolando non ho trovato risposte esaurienti....

Allora, data la larghezza di banda che ci stanno offrendo (Telecom, libeo, fastweb ecc) qualcuno ha pensato di fare streaming di canali tv , satellitari e non ( in maniera del tutto legale ), la mia domanda e': esiste un programma, magari un ebuild che mi consenta di ricevere questi streamnig ( con lista annessa delle stazioni tv ) per linux/gentoo?

Conosco l'esistenza di coolstreaming.it , ma e' per Windows (e' possibile usare wine, ma io preferirei qualcosa scritto per i pinguino).

grazie

cirpo

----------

## cirpo

visto adesso che c'era gia' un topic...

ho provato peercast, ma non mi funziona, se provo a cliccare su play non succede nulla, se provo su ogg o wmv ecc mi si apre un nuovo tab in firefox con mplayer che pero' rimane fermo...

si accettano consigli

grazie

----------

## oRDeX

Stupendoooo, lo carcavo anche io!

* emerge -v peercast *

----------

